
Amazon face recognition falsely matches 28 lawmakers with mugshots - georgecmu
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/26/amazon-facial-rekognition-congress-mugshots-aclu
======
eboyjr
Amazon's response to this report: [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/thoughts-
on-machine-learnin...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/thoughts-on-machine-
learning-accuracy/)

